# NBR Service is listed as a feature on the 921



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

Mark had closed the NBR thread with this comment:
"The ONLY time that NBR was ever talked about for the 921 was when Charlie made a very stupid comment about it on one of the Charlie Chats. Other than that, NBR was never promised or advertised for the 921. Most likely, we'll never see it. If you can't deal with that, pay your $250 (or $400 or whatever it is) fee to break the contract and get out now. You'd obviously be much happier in the long run. "

I respectfully disagree.

If you go to www.dishnetwork.com, select products -> Receivers you will read that the 921 "Includes DISH Network DVR Service that allows you to pause live TV, play, stop, fast forward, fast reverse, skip forward... more >"

If you click on the "More" to see all of the features that you will get with the DVR Service, the number one item on this list is "Name Based Recording: list the title of a movie, show, or an actor's name - and the ultra-smart DISH DVR finds and records. "

DISH is telling us that this is a feature of the 921. There is no little Asterisk that indicates that NBR is not available on the 921.

Dish needs to put up.

Regards,

Robert Cook


----------



## nuts4scuba (Jan 11, 2003)

Well, if they don't want to put NBR on the 921 they should drop the "Dish Network DVR Service" fee on them.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

sounds good to me, though i would rather they give us NBR than remove the 5 dollar fee. Does anyone know for sure if the NBR would tax the resources of the 921 too much like a CSR told me was the reason it doesnt have NBR?

Jon


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

welchwarlock said:


> ...If you go to www.dishnetwork.com, select products -> Receivers you will read that the 921 "Includes DISH Network DVR Service that allows you to pause live TV, play, stop, fast forward, fast reverse, skip forward... more >"
> 
> If you click on the "More" to see all of the features that you will get with the DVR Service, the number one item on this list is "Name Based Recording: list the title of a movie, show, or an actor's name - and the ultra-smart DISH DVR finds and records. "...


When you go through those steps it gives you a description of the 522. You can tell because it says records up to 100 hrs, and makes no mention of HD.
Here is the link to the product brochure
http://www.dishnetwork.com/downloads/pdf/product_brochures/RETAIL_1293_DISH921_UPDATE.pdf
This tells you all about the 921, it makes no mention of NBR.


----------



## Pils (Sep 20, 2004)

He is correct. E* is trying to get people to falsely believe it has NBR. They use deception by linking you to other DVR features, not the 921 features but those that don't know better get lured in. They should be held liable for something here. If you go to the HD receivers and under the 921 features, there is a link to more...

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/products/dvr/index.shtml

Click on it and it states;

DISH Player-DVRs combine the power of Digital Video Recording (DVR) technology with feature-rich satellite receivers to allow you to watch TV the way you want and when you want. DISH Player-DVR receivers feature DISH Network DVR Service*, an advanced digital television recording and playback technology that lets you control how you watch television. DISH Network DVR Service allows you to control the way you watch TV with these revolutionary features:

Name Based Recording: list the title of a movie, show, or an actor's name - and the ultra-smart DISH DVR finds and records.

Pause live TV when the phone rings

Skip through commercials on recorded programs

Seamlessly record up to 100** hours of programming, from sitcoms to feature-length
films and even live sporting events

On-screen DVR command menus are seamlessly integrated with DISH Network's 9-day electronic program guide to make selecting and recording standard and high definition programming quick and easy.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That's an incorrect link that I believe will give you guys enough ammunition to get Dish to stop charging you the $5/mo DVR fee. I would suggest that you all call the standard 1-800 number, and ask for the fee to be waived because it's very obviously spelled out on the website.


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> That's an incorrect link that I believe will give you guys enough ammunition to get Dish to stop charging you the $5/mo DVR fee. I would suggest that you all call the standard 1-800 number, and ask for the fee to be waived because it's very obviously spelled out on the website.


I tried....they told me to pound sand, that "DVR" fees were an industry standard mechanism to charge more to customers who buy the more expensive receivers....obviously they can afford the extra fees....it's like a luxury tax.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

welchwarlock said:


> I tried....they told me to pound sand, that "DVR" fees were an industry standard mechanism to charge more to customers who buy the more expensive receivers....obviously they can afford the extra fees....it's like a luxury tax.


Industry standard? Where do they come up witih this stuff? It baffles the mind. DirecTV doesn't do it. Voom doesn't do it, mainly cuz they don't have a PVR yet. Dish is the only one in the industry that does this. The cable pig charges a rental fee for their DVRs, but they don't charge the DVR fee. I'm not renting the box, I paid for it! Yet, they still charge this fee.

Next, they are going to tell us that the guide data fee (ie locals charge) is an industry standard too.

What industry are they talking about??


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Industry standard means the other guys have been getting away with it so, despite our bragging that we don't do that to you, we might as well see if we can collect the extra fee too.

By their own definition, NBR is the main feature of DVR "service." If you aren't getting it you shouldn't be paying the fee. NBR is an additional feature, not a service, so having it also doesn't justify the fee. Just going by their statement of what the fee supposedly delivers.


----------



## tom921 (Jan 21, 2005)

Let me get this straight. Because I have bought the most expensive receiver offered, I get to pay an additional monthly fee? That's a novel bait and switch; usually companies hit you with a monthly fee when they hook you with a ridiculously cheap product. Well, you have to admire their chutzpah.

Re: NBR, I'm sure they could turn this into a semantic argument. I thought NBR was the ability to go to the guide, select the program I wanted and just record it withough having to specify the start and stop times. I had wondered why the software couldn't be smart enough to notice when the program changed time or duration and handle that accordingly. It seems that most people consider NBR to be just that. My guess is that Dish would claim there is no industry standard definition of NBR but ironically they did find an industry standard for charging a fee.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

jsanders said:


> Industry standard? Where do they come up witih this stuff? It baffles the mind. * DirecTV doesn't do it*. Voom doesn't do it, mainly cuz they don't have a PVR yet. Dish is the only one in the industry that does this. The cable pig charges a rental fee for their DVRs, but they don't charge the DVR fee. I'm not renting the box, I paid for it! Yet, they still charge this fee.
> 
> Next, they are going to tell us that the guide data fee (ie locals charge) is an industry standard too.
> 
> What industry are they talking about??


D* charges for the use of Tivo, their only current PVR, unless you subscribe to TC Premier. At least they only charge per account and not per receiver like E* does.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

RAD said:


> D* charges for the use of Tivo, their only current PVR, unless you subscribe to TC Premier. At least they only charge per account and not per receiver like E* does.


I have THREE Tivos. I pay one $5. Tivo fee for ALL three--not $5. each. If I had three 921s, I'd be paying $15 and wouldn't even have a DVR that works consistantly, is free of bugs, and has NBR. One of the many reasons why I left Dish after 5 years.


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

I got an E-mail from Dish today that says the DVR fee "... is only waived with a subscription to the America’s Everything pack."

So, if I purchase more programming from them, they will let me off the hook.

Unbelievable..

R.C.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I e-mailed CEO @ Echostar yesterday regarding the HD OTA guide issue (having to pay for the SD LIL's in order to get programming information in the EPG that _may be_ incorrect (PBS) and never includes the subchannels). I got a quick replay asking for my account number!

Stay tuned!


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

BTW: I find that the E* website is often behind the times, with outdated information. But once something is mentioned here look for a quick change. This happened with the page that has the public Linux code for the 921. A few weeks ago only 721 code could be found online. A few of us made comments here and surprise - 921 code is now available!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I'm pretty sure the text copied in post #5 was added _after_ the recent furor when Charlie tried to claim NBR had not been promised for anything other than the 522.


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

Michael P said:


> I e-mailed CEO @ Echostar yesterday regarding the HD OTA guide issue (having to pay for the SD LIL's in order to get programming information in the EPG that _may be_ incorrect (PBS) and never includes the subchannels). I got a quick replay asking for my account number!
> 
> Stay tuned!


I got a reply today on this subject:
"The local channel issue with your 921 is a known technical issue and our engineers are working to resolve the issue. If you have any further questions, please contact our Customer Service Department at 1-800-333-3474 or respond to this email for assistance."

Also of note, the DVR fee is only charged if the recording capacity exceeds 100 hours.

To quote Dish: "Thank you for response. The DISH Video on Demand fee is the same as the DVR service fee for $4.98. This fee applies to specific receiver models (522, 510 and 921) due to the larger hard drive capacity, and it only waived with a subscription to the America's Everything Pack. "


----------

